# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Si falet Viter Namazi?

## rabija

Deshta ta dij nga ata qe falin namaz se a falin ne namazin e jacise edhe viter namaz dhe si e falin ate,ne pika te shkurtra.... ALLAHU JU SHPERBLEFTE

----------


## La_Lune

*Namazi i vitrit*


*1* - Perkufizimi

Namazi i vitrit eshte sunet i forte teper i rendesishem per cdo musliman,prandaj ai nuk duhet ta lere.Namazi i vitrit eshte ai namaz qe fal besimatari pas namazit te jacise,ne fund pasi ka falur nafile me numer rekatesh tek.
Profeti(a.s) ka thene:

*"Namazi i nates falet dy nga dy.Nese ndonjeri prej jush frikesohet se mos u humbet namazi i sabahut atehere le te fale nje rekat tek kur ta mbylle namazin e tij"*

*2* - Cfare pelqehet

Eshte nga suneti i Profetit(a.s) qe vitri te falet nga dy deri ne dhjete rekate e me pas,te falet namazi tek,ashtu sic ka bere Profeti(a.s)

*3* - Koha

Koha e namazit te vitrit fillon pas namazit te jacise deri para se te hyje namazi i sabahut.Me mire eshte qe ai te falet ne fund te nates,mirepo nese personi ka frike se nuk mund te zgjohet atehere kemi hadithin e Profetit(a.s) ku thote:

*"Kush mendon se nuk mund te zgjohet ne fund te nates,le ta fale vitrin para gjumit,ndersa ai i cili mendon se ka mundesi te zgjohet,le te falet ne pjesen e fundit te nates se atehere namazi eshte me i mire."*

*4* - Nese fle deri ne agim pa e falur vitrin

Nese njeriu zgjohet ne agim nderkohe qe nuk ka falur vitrin e fal ate kaza para namazit te sabahut.Profeti(a.s) ka thene:

*"Nese ndonje prej jush gdhihet pa e falur vitrin,le ta fale ate!"*

Po ashtu ka thene:

*"Ai qe e ka zene gjumi pa falur vitrin apo e ka harruar ate le ta fale kur kujtohet."*


*5* - Cfare lexohet ne namazin e vitrit

Pelqehet qe ne dy rekatet e pare te lexohet suret A'la dhe Kafirune,ndersa ne rekatin e fundit tek pelqehet te lexohen suret Ihlas,Felek dhe Nas pas Fatihase.

*6* - Urrehet perseritja e vitrit

Perseritja e vitrit ne nje nate te vetme eshte e urryer.Profeti(a.s) ka thene:

*"Nuk ka dy namaze vitri ne nje nate te vetme."*

Ai qe e ka falur ne pjesen e pare te nates dhe zgjohet duke dashur te fale nafile,le te falet dhe te mos e perserise vitrin ,bazuar ne hadithin e mesiperm.

----------


## rabija

*Te falenderoj shume La Lune per pergjigjen! Une namazin viter e fali menjehere pas jacise dhe ne tri rekate pa u ulur fare ne rekatin e dyte.Ne rekatin e trete ne kembe pasi them suren Fatiha dhe nje sure tjeter,ashtu ne kembe lutem per diqka me duart kthyer kah vetja dhe me thenien Jarabi tri here!*

----------


## alko71

Selam  Rabija

Duhet ndenjur ulur ne rekatin e dyte,dhe pastaj ne rekatin e trete pas  sures Fatiha dhe nje tjetre,i ngrit perseri duart(Tekbir)duke thene All-llahu ekber dhe pastaj ose i lidh duart(tradicional) ,ose vepron ashtu si vepron ti dhe e thua duane e kunutit(kush e di)apo lutesh ne menyren tende sic e ceke.

Cka me intereson mua eshte se gjate uljes ne viter namaz a lexohen edhe salavatet apo vetem Etehjatu dhe shehadeti ?Pasi qe ne disa libra jane edhe salavatet e ne disa jo!

----------


## La_Lune

Kur ti i thua salauatet ne cdo namaz vullnetar(nafile) atehere per vitrin qe ka mendim dijetaresh qe eshte uaxhib vitri,(per disa) eshte sunet i forte si nuk eshte detyre te mos lexohen salauatet?!

Pra salauatet kendohen ne cdo namaz,qofshin vullnetar apo farz apo sunet.

----------


## La_Lune

> *Te falenderoj shume La Lune per pergjigjen! Une namazin viter e fali menjehere pas jacise dhe ne tri rekate pa u ulur fare ne rekatin e dyte.Ne rekatin e trete ne kembe pasi them suren Fatiha dhe nje sure tjeter,ashtu ne kembe lutem per diqka me duart kthyer kah vetja dhe me thenien Jarabi tri here!*



Sipas medhheb-it hanefi keshtu falet.
Allahu ta shtofte diturine.

----------


## alko71

> Kur ti i thua salauatet ne cdo namaz vullnetar(nafile) atehere per vitrin qe ka mendim dijetaresh qe eshte uaxhib vitri,(per disa) eshte sunet i forte si nuk eshte detyre te mos lexohen salauatet?!
> 
> Pra salauatet kendohen ne cdo namaz,qofshin vullnetar apo farz apo sunet.


La Lune

Une e di se ne farz ne uljen e pare nuk lexohen selavatet .Po ashtu ne sunet te drekes ne uljen e pare nuk lexohen.

Ajo cka ti shkruajte per uljen ne viter eshte e logjikshme dhe jam dakord por une e theksova se kam hasur te dy verzionet ne libra e sidomos takvime.Cka eshte me e keqja edhe suret Kur'anore kur i shtypin me shkronja latine ,bejne gabime te cilat i perserisin nga viti ne vit.

Dhe a mundesh te na sqarosh me gjeresisht si falet sipas methebit hanefi, se mu duk e quditshme menyra se si falej rabija tri rekate rresht pa ulje dhe pa tekbir(ngritje duarsh) ne rekatin e trete edhe pse une vet i perkas ketij medhhebi por nuk i kam pare te falen ashtu prinderit e mi.Ndersa per kthimin e duarve me shuplaka nga fytyra ne viter  per here te pare e kam hasur pas luftes ne Kosove nga antaret e shoqatave e ndryshme te Arabise Saudite.Nuk jam kunder asgje por me habite me ate thenjen tende :Sipas medhheb-it hanefi keshtu falet.

----------


## La_Lune

O vllai leximi i salauateve eshte e pelqyeshme dhe jo uaxhib ne et-tehijatun e pare.
Kush te tha pa tekbir ty?Ne cdo ulje - ngritje ka tekbir pastaj ne eleminuam et-tehijatun mbas rekatit te dyte.Komplet 3 rekati qe fal ajo eshte vitri.Ka dallim nese une do falja 2 rekate me nijet tjeter edhe do i mvishja nje tek mbas ketyre atehere eshte detyre qe une 2 rekate do beja et-tehijatu dhe selam dhe do falja tekun me pas qe do ishte vitri.Kurse ajo ka falur 3 rekate vitri(nijeti i saj per 3 rekate ka qene viter).
Per sa i perket medhhebit hanefi lexo me shume ose pyet.
Ndersa ngritja e duarve ne viter eshte sunet jo uaxhib.

----------


## alko71

Moj moter  andaj une te pyeta per medhhebin hanefi ty .Kur thash tekbir mendova ne ngritjen e duarve.
Kush <" NE" eliminuam et-tehijatun mbas rekatit te dyte> se eshte hera e pare qe po e degjoj.A mendove  pa ndenjur ulur fare ne mes dy rekateve (nga kater sunet ose tri viter) ?

Mos me keqkupto se une nuk po tentoj te bej duel me ty por po kerkoj spjegim.

Dhe mundesisht sill hadithe me numer dhe liber ku i ke marre ose sure Kur'anore me numer sureje dhe ajeti, ne menyre qe te hulumtojne njerezit.

Esselamu alejkum.

----------


## rabija

Nje shoqe e imja me ka pas mesuar ta fal viter namazin dhe sipas saj nuk duhet ndenjur ulur ne rekatin e dyte si ne namazin farz ose synet por menjehere duhet ngritur ne rekatin e trete!Dhe ne fund ulesh per salavatet dhe jep selam! Por tani jam ne dileme nese falet keshtu apo jo!Me shoqen time ka nje vit e gjysme qe nuk jam pare me te sepse ajo gjindet ne Egjipt duke studjuar por do ta pyes perseri per tu vertetuar per kete qeshtje!

----------


## La_Lune

Alko nuk eshte taktike kjo qe te hysh ne diskutime kot ne nje teme.Nese vertet do te hulumtosh merr dhe lexo libra,nuk eshte ne stilin tim te te shkruarit te sjell carcafe ketu qe mos ti lexoj njeri,thjesht jam praktike ne te shkruar.Nese ka dy mendime per nje ceshtje atehere zgjidh ne ate qe ty te duket e arsyeshme dhe e pranueshme.

Selam.

----------


## alDI

Rabija ashtu si e fal ti vitrin ska asnje problem ,vetem kur te besh duan mbas mundohu te thuash duan e kunutit sepse keshtu eshte suneti i profetit Muhamed.

Vitri falet dhe vetem 1 rekat nese don.
Kendon fatihan,nje sure te vogel mbas saj (sunet asht kul huallahu) pastaj shko ne ruku dhe kur te ngrihesh mbas rukus bej duan e kunutit ose duke i mbajt duart perpara fytyres ose duke i mbajt lidh,pra kush te pelqeje.

Nese e shef kaq te komplikum zgjidh kete menyren qe te shpjegova une .

Hajd Selam aleikum

----------


## bayern

Vitri duhet te jete nr tek rekatesh.
edhe qellimi eshte me thone sa me shume Dua
rendesia e Salat-ul-vitr mund te duket e vogel se eshte sunet (dmth nuk eshte e domosdoshme) ama bereqeti eshte i madh.

----------


## Kam Kellefi

Selam alejkum
Meqe tema esht mjaft interesante desha te pyes edhe dicka rreth Namazit te Vitrit ,Me ka ndodhur sidomos kur jam udhetar qe ndonje prej namazeve me kalon pa e falur ne kohen e duhur e sidomos Namazi i vitrit 
Pyetja ? si falet Viter Namazi KUR I KA KALUAR KOHA E VET p.sh diten e neserme
Kush doqoft qe me pergjigjet Allahu  e shperbleft. Alejkum Selam

----------


## rapsod

*Namazi i Vitrit*
Namazi qe per nga emertimi do te thote qe eshte namaz i cili permban rekeate ne *nr. tek* dhe falet gjithmone pas namazit (farz) te Jacise, per nga statusi juridik hanefit cilesohet se eshte *Sunneh Muekkedeh*, por per nga rendesia eshte me i rendesishem se disa sunnete te tjera sekondare.
*forma*
Kryhet si cdo namaz tjeter duke bere fillimisht nijet dhe me pas istikbal el-Kibleh (kthim nga Kiblah) kjameh (qendrim ne kembe) etj. si cdo namaz, por ka nje vecori shume dalluse nga namazet e tjera per faktin se ne shkollen hanefite duke qene se namaz konsiderohet *cdo kryerje e cila permban me shume se dy rekeate dhe jo me pak se dy,* e kane perkufizuar ne tre dhe per *dallim nga namazi i akshamit*, shkolla hanefite, nuk ben teshehhudin e pare (uljen e pare pas 2 rekeateve) por ngrihet ne kembe dhe vazhdon leximin e "Fatihase" dhe me pas ben "tekbijr" dhe perfundon "kjamen" (qendrimin ne kembe) me leximin e duave te *kunutit*, pas kesaj perfundon si cdo namaz tjeter.
Shume shkolla e kane percaktuar namazin e Vitrit si te rendesishtem dhe sidomos gjat kohes se Ramazanit pas faljes se teravive ai namaz (vitri) falet ne xhemat (grup), disa shkolla nuk i kane vene nje percaktim numrit te rekeateve perpos qe ai te jete me numer *tek*. Por shkolla hanefite e ka me te precizuar kete ceshtje dhe i jep nje pamje statike dhe stabile llojit te ketij namazi duke e dalluar ate nga namazet e tjera dhe kryesisht ndaj Akshamit.

ps/ nuk ka shume problem se si kryhet namazi i vitrit, ajo qe eshte e pelqyeshme eshte se nese behet nijet per tre rekeate viter duhet qe te dalloje nga akshami me mos uljen ne teshehhudin e pare dhe i jep rendesi kendimit te Duase se Kunutit per te cilin kryhet vitri (ashtu sikurse edhe Shafite ne namazin e Sabahut)
 Selam Alejkum

----------


## rapsod

> Selam alejkum
> Meqe tema esht mjaft interesante desha te pyes edhe dicka rreth Namazit te Vitrit ,Me ka ndodhur sidomos kur jam udhetar qe ndonje prej namazeve me kalon pa e falur ne kohen e duhur e sidomos Namazi i vitrit 
> Pyetja ? si falet Viter Namazi KUR I KA KALUAR KOHA E VET p.sh diten e neserme
> Kush doqoft qe me pergjigjet Allahu  e shperbleft. Alejkum Selam


Duhet pasur parasysh se per te falur "*kaza*", kane prioritet namazet qe jane farz, as teravite nuk kane vlere nese nuk falen farzet, namazi i vitrit falet ashtu sic falet edhe ne kohen pas Jacise pra nuk ka ndonje forme tjeter te te berit Kaza.

ps/ Kaza eshte nje kohe zevendesimi per shkaqe te rendesishme qe nuk mund te falesh dot ne kohen e duhur, nese namazi kalon per pertese duhet te falet kaza dhe kjo per shkak te mos lenies se namazit ndersa sevapi nuk mberrin por thjesht shlyen detyrimin perpara Allahut. Jepini prioritet namazit ne kohen e duhur, ndersa persa u perket sunneteve nuk e kane vecori thelbesore kohen por per cdo farz te falen edhe synnetet e ndersa Vitri gjithmone falet pas Jacise dhe sipas disa haditheve mund te falet edhe ne shtepi.
Selam

----------


## buki19

Cka dij une per fitr namazin dhe si e praktikoj

Fitr namazi eshte namazi i fundit qe falet per ate dite.Diten e re e fillojm me faljen e namazit te mengjesit.Quhet FITR (pastrues-filter) ngase bene kompenesimin,pastrimin e te gjitha leshimeve dhe gabimeve te mundeshme te cilat jan bere pa dashje gjat faljes se namazeve te me parshme.

Falet njejt si namazi farz i mbremjes,pra ka tre rekate,pas rekatit te dyte duhet ndejtur ne etehjat pa kendimin e salavateve dhe pas sures se dyte ne rakatin e tret pasi qe marim tekbir ,e lexojm duan e kunutit me duar lidhur.

Falet pas namazit te nates (jatsise) ne xhami ose shtepi,mirepo preferohet qe qe te falet pak para se te bijm ne gjum.Ne kete menyre kemi edhe abdesin gjate gjumit.

Gjat ramazanit,pas namazit te teravise falet pas imamit me xhemat.

----------


## alDI

buki19 quhet Namazi i vitrit e jo fitrit  :buzeqeshje: 

Viter qe dmth tek..

Selam aleikum

----------


## merix

- Si falet namazi i vitrit dhe sa rekate duhen falur?

Namazi i vitrit ka tri rekate dhe falet pas namazit te jacise, ngase nuk lejohet te falet para jacise.
Nese deshirohet falja e namazit te vitrit, se pari merret tekbiri fillestar pastaj kendohet Subhaneke, Eudhu Besmeleja pastaj Fatiha dhe nje sure. Pastaj behet rukuja, i bejm dy sexhde dhe ngrihemi ne rekatin e dyte, qe e falim ashtu siç e falim ne namazet tjera. Pastaj ulemi dhe kendojm Etehijatin, e kur te ngrihemi ne rekatin e trete, kendojm El-Fatiha-ne dhe nje sure pas saj. Kur te perfundojm kendimin e sures, marrim tekbir duke i ngritur duart pastaj kendojm duane e Kunutit,  pas perfundimit te duase se Kunutit marrim perseri tekbir por pa i ngritur duart dhe bejm ruku e pastaj e vazhdojm rekatin e tret sikur ne namazet e tjera.

- A ka ne namazin e vitrit diçka nga te kenduarit e Kur'anit qe eshte sipas tradites se Pejgamberit a.s.

Po eshte nga tradita e Pejgamberit a.s qe ne rekatin e pare pas El-Fatiha-se te kendohet kaptina El-A'ëla, ne rekatin e dyte El-Kafirun ndersa ne te tretin El-Ihlas.
Ne disa transmetime thuhet se ne rekatin e trete kendohet kaptina El-Ihlas se bashku me dy Maudhetejnet.

- A duhet te kendohet duaja me ze a ne heshtje?

Duan e Kunutit, qofte imami qoft edhe ai qe falet veten duhet ta kendoj ne heshtje.

- A mund te falet namazi  i vitrit ndonjeher  edhe me xhemat?

Po, eshte synet qe gjate neteve te Ramazanit, vitri te falet me xhemat, pas namazit te teravive.

- A duhet te kendohet me ze, nese dilet si imam ne namzin e vitrit?

Po, Imami duhet te kendoje me ze ne te tri rekatet.

- A kendohet duaja e Kunutit ne ndonje namaz tjeter perpos te vitrit?

Jo, nuk kendohet ne asnje namaz tjeter perveq nese ndonje fatkeqesi e madhe i ka goditur muslimanet, ateher duaja e Kunutit kendohet pas rukuse duke qendruar ne kemebe, e imami lutet per muslimanet dhe kunder armiqeve te tyre.



       Marre nga  '' Ceshtje te fik-hut sipas Kuduriut" Muhamed Ashik Ilahi el Bureni.

Selam

----------


## merix

buki 19 me fal por po ta them dhe une se nuk thuhet fiter por viter dhe ke dhene nje spjegim se perse quhet namazi i vitrit, por me sa e di une me duket se nuk e ka kete kuptime qe eshte pastirim i gabimeve qe jan bere ne namazet e me parshme. Sa i perket pastrimit kjo vlen tek Sadakatul- Fitri ngase transmetohet si i derguari i Allahut e ka bere detyrim dhenien e sadakatul fitrit per pastrim te agjerimit nga fjalet e pahijshme dhe si ushqim per te varferit. 

     Shpresoj ne mirekuptim

----------

